# Teaching a Rat its Name?



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I would like to begin training my rats as they are well-socialized, and seem comfortable around me. 
Naturally, I'm going to start with teaching them their names.
I'd love to hear everyone's training techniques for their names { and other tricks too! }

T.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

The name is less of a 'trick' and more something you just repeat over and over and over again. They will get it. When offering them their treats say the name and then treat. You can combine this with a clicker in the form of name, click, treat. This will set you up for future training. Your rats will likely connect the click to the treat first but eventually they will understand their names too. I wouldn't focus too much on the name. Always, pair their name with a command like come, stand, up on arm, etc. When all your rats start running over to you, only treat the one whose name you called. The MasterOfTheMidgets on YouTube has some great videos to get you started. Good luck!


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Hephaestion!


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

You are welcome!

This is a great book to have. It has some good ideas and nice introduction to the theory of training.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guid...8&qid=1371857905&sr=1-1&keywords=rat+training


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

You know they are as smart as a dog and can easily learn the same tricks. So do things the same. Every time you greet your rat call it by name.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I've started doing that, whenever I hold them and give them treats and such. Whats your favorite trick you've taught you rats?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I taught my rats their names by simply using them. I started this by calling one rat until it turned it's head and came to me and I gave it a treat, then I'd call the next time, and so forth and so on. My rats will only get a treat when I call their name. When I do a trick with them first I'll say their name, and then I'll tell them what I want them to do or learn how to do. 

My favorite trick has to be "spin". It's the one that always catches my friend's eyes when they first meet my rats.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Awe. Probably because spinning on comand is surprising, and something you'd think only a dog would be able to do.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My boy Loki responds to his name despite the fact that I never trained him to do so, he just kinda learned it on his own. Smarty pants.


----------

